# Average cost of CO2



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

Just so I have a point of comparison, what should I expect to pay for say... a 20 pound co2 tank from a welding shop?? How about refills?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Valley,

A major of point to consider; a 20# tank is tall (over 27" not counting a regulator) and needs to be used in the upright position so make sure it will fit into the allocated space. Here is a location that sells aluminum 20# tanks for $115 plus shipping.

I pay $12.50 for a 5# refill here in Seattle.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I just swapped a 20# CO2 tank from local welding/gas store 2 weeks ago and paid $28 for it... And I pay $20 refilling a 5# tank from a brewing company (10mins wait only )... I'm in CT...


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I pay $25 for my #20 at the welding shop,they only swap tanks,no refills. The local outdoor shop charges $20 to refill paintball canisters.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

About $20 for 10# at a brewery shop here.

If you have an airgas nearby, they're usually pretty cheap. The only other reasonably priced places I've found to refill are welding, brew supply and hydroponic supply stores. Medical supply usually charge a premium for the same product. Paintball stores are normally too as well expensive since they're used to selling 20oz and less at a time.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

lets see

2 - 20oz paintball tanks $80
paintball regulator $90
.................................$170
2 for $5 refill or $3 for 1

1- filled 5# CO2 tank $90
standard regulator $100
.................................$190
$15 refill

moral of the story...for $20 get the standard tank and reg!


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## kanvas (May 1, 2010)

My airgas only does swap, no refill. So if you buy a good, pretty tank you should make sure you have a place that do refill since you probably don't want to swap your out. It's too far for me to refill so I just stick with good old steel cylinders; they are cheaper.


----------

